# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal - 2020



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:26)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2020!*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2018
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:35)

*Primeiro dia do ano: *Muitas estações abaixo dos 0ºC!

Vila Real (Cidade): *-5,4ºC!*
F. Castelo Rodrigo: *-4,5ºC*
Bragança: *-4,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2020 às 09:58)

Ontem a estação do Sabugal, Martim Rei registou *-5,6ºC.*

Temperatura mais baixa até agora de 2020 e penso que seja também a mais baixa deste inverno (a falta que faz o IPMA disponibilizar dados com mais de 1 semana...).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 12:25)

Por aquilo que fui acompanhado, esse valor(-5,6 graus) é mesmo o mais baixo até ao momento.

----

Cabo Raso, Cascais com mínima bem fria de 3,8 graus (06-01-2020).


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2020 às 19:32)

Também tenho acompanhado as mínimas do Outono/Inverno e é de facto a mais baixa. Essa estação tem sempre potencial!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2020 às 08:13)

*Rajadas de vento máximas Portugal Continental - 19/01/2020 (Rede IPMA)*

Valores superiores a 90km/h:

113km/h - Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão;
95km/h - Portalegre
94km/h - Fóia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Rajadas de vento máximas Portugal Continental - 19/01/2020 (Rede IPMA)*
> 
> Valores superiores a 90km/h:
> 
> ...


Eu bem sabia. 79 km/h em Zebreira... 

*Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico. *


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2020 às 15:00)

Resumo Climático de 2019

No caso de Portugal, só não foi um ano mais seco que 2017 graças aos últimos 2 meses.

O Boletim de dezembro também já está completo.

440.1mm na Guarda, praticamente feitos num semana. É obra...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 10:38)

*RESUMO CLIMATOLÓGICO DE JANEIRO DE 2020: *

"O mês de* janeiro de 2020*, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como quente e seco" (fonte: IPMA), como já seria de esperar... 

Apenas no Litoral Norte foi mais chuvoso do que o normal, nas restantes regiões foi mais seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2020 às 19:24)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Janeiro de 2020 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3370-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-951934


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2020 às 23:08)

Com fevereiro quase a terminar e tendo em conta que não se deverá alterar grande coisa, cá fica a antevisão da situação de seca que deverá predominar no final do mês. 
____
A evolução da situação de seca para o mês seguinte baseia-se na estimativa do índice PDSI, para cenários diferentes de ocorrência da quantidade de precipitação. Assim, tendo em conta a situação no final de janeiro, consideram-se os seguintes cenários para a precipitação em fevereiro:


Cenário 1: Precipitação inferior à normal com valores que só são atingidos em 20% dos anos (Decil 2).

Cenário 2: Precipitação igual ao valor correspondente à probabilidade de ocorrência de 50% (Decil 5).

Cenário 3: Precipitação superior à normal com valores que só são atingidos em 20% dos anos (Decil 8).

Cenário 1 (2º decil):
Valores da quantidade de precipitação muito inferiores ao normal (valores inferiores ocorrem em 20% dos anos): aumento da área em seca meteorológica nas regiões a sul do Tejo e aumento da sua intensidade no Alentejo e Algarve.
Cenário 2 (5º decil):
Valores da quantidade de precipitação próximos do normal: situação idêntica ao final de janeiro.
Cenário 3 (8º decil):
Valores da quantidade de precipitação muito superiores ao normal (valores superiores ocorrem em 20% dos anos): fim da situação de seca meteorológica em grande parte da região Sul e diminuição significativa da sua intensidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.






* Antevisão*
Tendo em conta a previsão para as próximas semanas será provável que se mantenha a seca meteorológica nas regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2020 às 15:26)

Resumo Climatológico - fevereiro 2020

Estamos a 6 de março, mas as previsões não se apresentam famosas e o mais provável é ser uma cópia de fevereiro. O padrão necessário para amenizar isto aparece nas previsões do GFS acima das 240h, mas como é óbvio são sempre adiadas. Na próxima semana estão previstas temperaturas novamente a rondar os 25ºC e pronto, é o que temos.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2020 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Resumo Climatológico - fevereiro 2020
> 
> Estamos a 6 de março, mas as previsões não se apresentam famosas e o mais provável é ser uma cópia de fevereiro. O padrão necessário para amenizar isto aparece nas previsões do GFS acima das 240h, mas como é óbvio são sempre adiadas. Na próxima semana estão previstas temperaturas novamente a rondar os 25ºC e pronto, é o que temos.


Mais recordes de calor, o aquecimento global é inegável, só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mar 2020 às 20:28)

Usando os dados disponibilizados pelo IPMA, pude já calcular normais 1991-2020 para janeiro e para fevereiro. Em comparação com as normais 1971-00, janeiro ficou mais quente e seco, em ambos os casos de forma que não é desprezável mas também nada de "escandaloso", com uma temperatura média de 9,04 ºC (máxima de 13,35 ºC e mínima de 4,74 ºC) e a precipitação de 105,0 mm. Já fevereiro fica muito mais seco e ligeiramente mais frio, sendo que a máxima sobe um pouco e a mínima desce um bom bocado, com uma temperatura média de 9,87 ºC (máxima de 14,70 ºC e mínima de 5,04 ºC) e a precipitação de 73,4 mm. Reparei também que o IPMA usou um valor da máxima de fevereiro em 1971-00 de 14,58 ºC até certa altura, mas há uns anos passou para 14,38 ºC. Um deles será certamente uma gralha, mas não sei qual...
Editado: Pensei melhor, e reparei que eu podia usar os mesmos dados disponibilizados para ver qual era o valor 1971-00 correto, e é o de 14,38 ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2020 às 20:39)

Agora faz o mesmo exercício aqui para o sul nomeadamente Faro, e vais ficar completanente surpreendido...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mar 2020 às 20:43)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Agora faz o mesmo exercício aqui para o sul nomeadamente Faro, e vais ficar completanente surpreendido...


Não tenho dados de Faro na década de 90, e mesmo desta última década há montes de falhas. No entanto, se te estás a referir à enorme queda de precipitação no inverno, tanto em termos absolutos como comparando com a primavera e o outono, já fiz uma estimativa aqui há uns meses que o confirmava. E outra coisa que se nota imenso em Faro é a subida gigantesca das mínimas, que é algo que tenho dificuldade em entender


----------



## chicodoclima (12 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

Muito interessante, obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2020 às 13:12)

Não, é todos os dias que a estação de Olhão tem o dia mais chuvoso do país:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mar 2020 às 23:28)

Entretanto o IPMA lançou o boletim de inverno e (finalmente...) o de 2019. 2019 foi quente e seco, mas foi longe dos mais quentes e dos mais secos. O inverno foi o 2º mais quente de sempre...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

Bons acumulados ontem, um pouco por todo o país: 





Pena que, principalmente no sul, algumas estações tenham o pluviômetro entupido e outras não aparecerem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 15:52)

Aqui está uma perspetiva da situação ao nível da água nos solos neste momento:





A situação piorou bastante no Litoral Norte e Centro, mas melhorou imenso no Vale do Guadiana, Barlavento Algarvio e Beira Baixa, fruto das últimas chuvadas. O nível de água manteve-se igual nas restantes regiões a sul do Tejo (exceto na Península de Setúbal). 
Nas próximas semanas deverá ocorrer uma melhoria do nível de água nas regiões a sul do Tejo e no Interior Centro.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

Saiu o resumo de março, um mês quente, mas nada de extraordinário, sendo que em geral o mês teve temperaturas acima do normal, mas os últimos 2 dias foram muito frios (especialmente o último). Em relação à precipitação, um mês normal, mas de destacar o facto de ser o primeiro mês normal a chuvoso no sul em muito tempo


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2020 às 11:12)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na rede IPMA:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu MYA-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2020 às 18:36)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na rede IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Abr 2020 às 12:26)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na rede IPMA.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

Boletim climatológico de Março completo:  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ygCNSr/cli_20200301_20200331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Foi um mês normal no que diz respeito à precipitação na generalidade, mas na Região Oeste foi seco, principalmente na Região de Lisboa, Setúbal e Vale do Tejo. Das capitais de distrito, os valores mais baixos foram registados na estação Gago Coutinho (15.6mm), Setúbal (20.1mm) e Santarém (24.6mm).





Abril está a compensar! 

Notável recuperação da água no solo na generalidade do território (infelizmente já não está disponível mapa dinâmico para dia 31):


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 14:01)

Fico bastante desiludido por não haver uma referência específica às máximas de dia 31 nalguns lugares do litoral Centro, não acredito que nenhuma das estações mais recentes tenha batido um recorde de máxima mais baixa, nem que fosse apenas para a segunda quinzena do mês


----------



## 1337 (16 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico bastante desiludido por não haver uma referência específica às máximas de dia 31 nalguns lugares do litoral Centro, não acredito que nenhuma das estações mais recentes tenha batido um recorde de máxima mais baixa, nem que fosse apenas para a segunda quinzena do mês


Se fosse batido recorde de máxima mais alta publicavam logo.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 15:37)

1337 disse:


> Se fosse batido recorde de máxima mais alta publicavam logo.


Nem sei... Sinceramente o IPMA deixa imenso a desejar nesse sentido, já reparei mais que uma vez que se por exemplo disserem num mês de 2018 se bateram recordes de 2012, nos relatórios de 2012 não dizem nada sobre nesse momento ser o extremos...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Abr 2020 às 12:32)

Precipitação acumulada ontem, nas estações do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2020 às 12:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim climatológico de Março completo:  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ygCNSr/cli_20200301_20200331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Foi um mês normal no que diz respeito à precipitação na generalidade, mas na Região Oeste foi seco, principalmente na Região de Lisboa, Setúbal e Vale do Tejo. Das capitais de distrito, os valores mais baixos foram registados na estação Gago Coutinho (15.6mm), Setúbal (20.1mm) e Santarém (24.6mm).
> 
> ...



Muito bom terem metido as áreas dos concelhos, sempre melhora a leitura da informação.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2020 às 11:00)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na rede IPMA


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mai 2020 às 13:51)

Estive a tentar analisar os valores de precipitação deste mês de abril, aproveitando também as normais que o IPMA recentemente disponibilizou, mas nesta última semana de abril o IPMA trocou-me as voltas, com várias falhas em múltiplas estações, no entanto até dia 21, e tendo usado dados de 38 estações, já ia a mais de 135% da média, e apenas um ou outro lugar do Norte e do Centro tinham valores ligeiramente abaixo do normal


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2020 às 20:27)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Março de 2020 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3414-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-964089


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2020 às 10:43)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem rede IPMA:






Maiores valores:

*+34,9ºC * Alcácer do Sal
*+34,6ºC * Almada (Praia da Rainha)
*+34,6ºC * Barreiro, Lavradio
*+34,3ºC * Zambujeira
*+34,0ºC * Odemira, S. Teotónio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2020 às 11:33)

Amplitudes térmicas jeitosas ontem em quase todo o território. Claro que quem leva a taça é, sem surpresa nenhuma, Aljezur  (25,1ºC).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mai 2020 às 23:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Amplitudes térmicas jeitosas ontem em quase todo o território. Claro que quem leva a taça é, sem surpresa nenhuma, Aljezur  (25,1ºC).



E, ao lado, tens o local com a menor amplitude térmica, a Fóia (8.1ºC).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2020 às 10:32)

*Boletim Meteorológico de Abril 2020 - Portugal Continental




















*

 http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vKOJOP/cli_20200401_20200430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## frederico (17 Mai 2020 às 14:46)

O sotavento algarvio teve mais uma Primavera chuvosa, depois de um Inverno quente e seco, um padrão que se tem repetido muito nos últimos anos.

Estação de Cacela:

Março: 73.4 mm
Abril: 85.8 mm

Maio deve ter acumulado perto de 40 mm. Portanto quase 200 mm, quando a média dos 3 meses ronda os 120 mm.

O Inverno foi seco.

Dezembro: 90.5 mm
Janeiro: 34.2 mm
Fevereiro: 0 mm

O Outono nem se fala, foi um dos mais secos de sempre.

Setembro: 4.8 mm
Outubro: 8.0 mm
Novembro: 18.2 mm

Com os acumulados de Maio a estação deve estar neste momento com cerca de 350 mm acumulados para o ano hidrológico. Já não é um valor catastrófico, mas mesmo assim é baixo tendo em conta a sucessão de anos secos que estão para trás.

No entanto ainda pode aparecer uma cut-off maluca como aconteceu em Agosto de 2007 e trazer o acumulado para 400 mm. É pouco provável, mas pode acontecer.

Para ser feita a reposição dos lençóis freáticos e para encher as charcas e pequenas barragens privadas somente com um ano acima de 700/800 mm, como 2010.


----------



## frederico (17 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

Fui comparar as estações do sotavento com algumas andaluzas, da *Andaluzia Ocidental.*

Valores até ao dia 10 de Maio de 2020

Cádis: 361.6 mm
Huelva: 332 mm
Sevilha: 338.1 mm
Jerez de la Frontera: 368.4 mm
Morón de la Frontera: 382.6 mm

Olhando para o mapa vê-se que a região de Espanha onde menos choveu este ano hidrológico é genericamente o sudoeste, especialmente a costa entre a foz do Guadiana e Cádis, e parte do vale do Guadalquivir. No entanto, o país acabará por ter um ano hidrológico acima da média, pois o Norte está ligeiramente acima da média e choveu muito no Levante espanhol. 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202013.pdf

Enfim, não nos podemos queixar de ter menos chuva que os vizinhos andaluzes.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Mai 2020 às 01:31)

1337 disse:


> Isto das médias tem muito que se lhe diga. Vou só dar um exemplo do que para mim as médias não valem assim muito. Imaginemos a média da máxima em Abril de 18ºC. Temos todo o mês mais ou menos com essa temperatura, mas 2 dias do mês a temperatura atingiu os 28 graus. O mês vai ser classificado como quente porque houve 2 dias que desvirtuaram a a média. Claro que há dias mais frescos que o normal também. Mas este mês de Abril que passou acho que foi um caso destes, houve ali 2 ou 3 dias com máximas acima da média que acabou por fazer dele um mês mais quente que o normal.


Mas isso que dizes também pode perfeitamente acontecer ao contrário, o outubro em que a Leslie por aqui passou teve a maior parte dos dias bem quentes, mas nos últimos 4/5 dias houve um entrada fria muito potente para a época que fez descer a média para valores próximos dos normais


----------



## 1337 (20 Mai 2020 às 00:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas isso que dizes também pode perfeitamente acontecer ao contrário, o outubro em que a Leslie por aqui passou teve a maior parte dos dias bem quentes, mas nos últimos 4/5 dias houve um entrada fria muito potente para a época que fez descer a média para valores próximos dos normais


Claro, daí as médias não refletirem a verdade do que foi o mês. É aí onde quero chegar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2020 às 20:32)

*Resumo climatológico no mês de Abril de 2020 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3427-resumo-climatologico-no-mes-de-967293


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

Até ao dia de ontem, eram estas as estações do IPMA em onda de calor:





Fonte: IPMA

Percentagem de água no solo a levar uma valente tareia.
Situação de dia 16 (antes de este calor começar) vs Hoje:


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 14:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Até ao dia de ontem, eram estas as estações do IPMA em onda de calor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou seja, sensivelmente metade do mês em onda de calor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 14:34)

E devem existir muitas outras estações quase a atingir os 6 dias com temperaturas máximas diárias superiores a 5 ou mais graus em relação ao valor normal, que provavelmente irão entrar também em onda de calor até ao final da semana.

@joralentejano na tua lista tens as outras estações ainda fora da onda de calor?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 19:16)

*TEMPO MUITO QUENTE EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*
2020-05-29 (IPMA)


A segunda quinzena de maio e em particular a partir do dia 17 tem sido caracterizada por *valores altos da temperatura máxima do ar, muito superiores aos valores normais para este mês*.

Destacam-se os dias 26, 27 e 28 com valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar no continente superior a 30 °C, sendo ainda também de realçar o dia 3 de maio no inicio do mês (Figura 1).
Também a temperatura mínima do ar a partir de dia 18 tem sido sempre superior ao valor normal mensal, destacando-se os dias 27 e 28, com um valor médio no continente superior a 20 °C.

Nas Tabelas 1 e 2 apresentam-se, para alguns locais do continente, os 10 maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar (≥ 35 °C) e da temperatura mínima do ar (≥ 20 °C) do ar ocorridos até ao dia 28 de maio.


*ONDA DE CALOR*

Neste período muito quente, com valores da temperatura do ar acima do normal para a época, diversas estações da rede de observação de superfície do IPMA têm estado em onda de calor, de norte a sul do território do continente.
A 28 de maio encontravam-se 36 estações meteorológicas em onda de calor com o número de dias a variar entre 6 e 12, abrangendo as regiões do interior Norte e Centro, Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e grande parte da região Sul. Na tabela 3 e na figura 2 apresentam-se as estações que estão em onda de calor.


*NÚMERO DE DIAS*

Na Figura 3 apresenta-se para o período de 1 a 28 de maio a evolução diária da percentagem de estações com valores da temperatura máxima do ar igual ou superior a 25 °C, 30 °C e 35 °C e na Figura 4 a evolução diária do número de estações com valores da temperatura mínima do ar igual ou superior a 20 °C.

De salientar que:
•  Nos dias 3, 18 e de 23 a 28 de maio, valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores a 25 °C observaram-se em mais de 80 % das estações meteorológicas.
•  Nos dias 26 a 28, mais de 60% das estações meteorológicas registaram valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores a 30 °C (dias quentes).
•  Entre os dias 23 e 28 foram ainda registados em algumas estações valores de temperatura máxima do ar superiores a 35 °C (dias muito quentes).
•  Entre os dias 20 e 28 de maio ocorreram noites tropicais, ou seja, valores de temperatura mínima do ar igual ou superior a 20 °C.


*EXTREMOS MAIO*

Neste mês de maio e até dia 28 foram ultrapassados os anteriores máximos de temperatura mínima do ar para o mês de maio, nas estações meteorológicas que se apresentam na Tabela 4 (séries com mais de 15 anos).

 Aceder ao documento em pdf

*Fonte:* http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/onda_calor_maio_2020.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 23:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *TEMPO MUITO QUENTE EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*
> 2020-05-29 (IPMA)
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me que a malta do IPMA que elaborou este relatório se esqueceu da temperatura mínima registada na estação de Massarelos, no Porto, no dia 27 (quarta-feira), que por sinal foi a mais alta de todas (e que também registou 21,6ºC de mínima ontem e não aparece na tabela).


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2020 às 00:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece-me que a malta do IPMA que elaborou este relatório se esqueceu da temperatura mínima registada na estação de Massarelos, no Porto, no dia 27 (quarta-feira), que por sinal foi a mais alta de todas (e que também registou 21,6ºC de mínima ontem e não aparece na tabela).


Será que não conta por a considerar uma RUEMA?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 00:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Será que não conta por a considerar uma RUEMA?



Também pensei nisso, mas Viana do Castelo/Cidade também é RUEMA e está na tabela.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jun 2020 às 15:05)

Saiu o resumo de maio, igualou o valor extremo da temperatura média de 2011...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 15:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o resumo de maio, igualou o valor extremo da temperatura média de 2011...


Ia precisamente postar isso, Maio muito quente, sem surpresa.









Resumo completo:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ncBbAX/cli_20200501_20200531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2020 às 17:53)

E mais havia gente para aqui a queixar-se que o mês de Maio estava a ser frio abaixo da média e tal. e Junho que ainda mal começou a mesma coisa...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jun 2020 às 18:03)

Thomar disse:


> E mais havia gente para aqui a queixar-se que o mês de Maio estava a ser frio abaixo da média e tal. e Junho que ainda mal começou a mesma coisa...


Houve realmente um período um pouco mais fresco que o normal lá para meio de maio, mas sim, tens razão, as pessoas são exageradas. Além de que na primavera é expectável que haja temperaturas inferiores à média mensal no começo do mês, e superiores no fim (no outono é ao contrário)


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 18:12)

Thomar disse:


> E mais havia gente para aqui a queixar-se que o mês de Maio estava a ser frio abaixo da média e tal. e Junho que ainda mal começou a mesma coisa...


Ainda ontem, eu tinha referido que se Maio não tivesse sido o mais quente desde que há registos, andava lá perto, e pelo vistos foi mesmo o mais quente, igualando 2011, e agora em Junho só por estarmos com temperaturas na média, ou um pouco abaixo, é o fim do mundo para alguns.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2020 às 20:09)

Saiu o boletim da primavera, desta vez foi a temperatura mínima a ser das mais altas de sempre, o 6º maior valor desde 1931. A temperatura máxima também andou bem acima do normal e a precipitação andou um pouco acima do normal, sendo em geral mais chuvosa (em relação à média) no interior que no litoral


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2020 às 10:00)

Temperaturas máximas em Portugal continental ontem dia 22 de Junho:


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jun 2020 às 10:14)

Thomar disse:


> Temperaturas máximas em Portugal continental ontem dia 22 de Junho:



Com aqueles 19.4 ºC do Cabo Raso, só apetece ir para Cascais e tratar tudo por "você"


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2020 às 11:31)

Bela amplitude térmica em Alvalade, 28 graus!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2020 às 10:05)

Boas,


Este valor de máxima estará correcto?
39,6 graus  em Santa Comba Dão. 
Pergunto por mera curiosidade.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2020 às 11:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Este valor de máxima estará correcto?
> ...



Não, tem tido valores estranhos essa estação.



Nickname disse:


> Quem nos dera, que fossem 26.7ºC
> 
> Aqui subiu mais que o esperado(por mim), foi aos *36ºC* de máxima.
> Fim de tarde já bem mais agradável, com *30.3ºC
> ...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2020 às 12:48)

Na rede do IPMA destaque ontem para as estações do Pinhão e Mirandela, com *40.6ºc *e *40.4ºc* de máxima respetivamente 

De resto, dia muito quente em todo o interior, como seria de esperar grandes contrastes com as estações mais no Litoral:


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2020 às 18:54)

Faro registou em junho o 4º mês consecutivo com precipitação muito acima do valor médio, depois de 20 meses seguidos com precipitação abaixo da normal! O último mês com precipitação acima da média tinha sido junho de 2018, e a última vez que houve uma sequência tão significativa de meses chuvosos foi entre dezembro de 2009 e abril de 2010, há mais de 10 anos


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2020 às 18:50)

Saiu o boletim de junho, bem mais rápido que o habitual! Como já tinha imaginado, estes últimos dias mais quentes foram uma "regressão para a média" depois do mês ter tido uma segunda década relativamente fria, e a anomalia foi irrelevante, -0,01 ºC. Foi no entanto um mês muito seco, exceto no Algarve, como disse na postagem anterior


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2020 às 03:24)

Mais do mesmo, 20 dias de um mês bastante frio, vieram 10 dias de tempo mais quente um pouco que o normal e é isto. Médias...
@Orion dizias tu que para a média ser positiva tinha de vir algo extremo, olha que faltou pouco


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2020 às 11:30)

1337 disse:


> Mais do mesmo, 20 dias de um mês bastante frio, vieram 10 dias de tempo mais quente um pouco que o normal e é isto. Médias...
> @Orion dizias tu que para a média ser positiva tinha de vir algo extremo, olha que faltou pouco


Não percebo esse teu ponto de vista, é normal em alguns meses haver grande variabilidade de temperatura, não estamos no Equador onde as temperaturas são sempre constantes.


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2020 às 11:34)

1337 disse:


> @Orion dizias tu que para a média ser positiva tinha de vir algo extremo, olha que faltou pouco



Salvo erro, escrevi isso a meio do mês. A segunda metade foi muito quente.

Também não me estava a guiar pelas estações do IPMA:






A tua cruzada contra as médias continua a não fazer sentido.

Se não gostas da mensal, a trimestral é bem pior.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2020 às 15:07)

O meu ponto de vista tem haver que não espelha nada o que foi realmente o mês. Junho na sua maioria foi frio (20dias) , mesmo os outros dias tendo sido quentes, não foram nada de excepcional ou extremo. É o que digo, quando tens uma média de 25 graus em Junho nas máximas, o que é mais fácil se obter? Máximas de 35 graus ou máximas de 15 graus? Obviamente a primeira, por isso que ás vezes as médias são uma falácia.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2020 às 17:22)

1337 disse:


> O meu ponto de vista tem haver que não espelha nada o que foi realmente o mês. Junho na sua maioria foi frio (20dias) , mesmo os outros dias tendo sido quentes, não foram nada de excepcional ou extremo. É o que digo, quando tens uma média de 25 graus em Junho nas máximas, o que é mais fácil se obter? Máximas de 35 graus ou máximas de 15 graus? Obviamente a primeira, por isso que ás vezes as médias são uma falácia.


Já te foi dito múltiplas vezes: os primeiros dias de junho foram perfeitamente normais, não é suposto que no começo de um mês de "aquecimento" como junho as temperaturas sejam iguais à média mensal... Depois houve um período frio pelo meio do mês (não que as temperaturas tenham descido muito, mas era suposto estarem a subir...) e um período quente no fim do mês. Um mês normalíssimo em termos de temperaturas, portanto


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2020 às 17:51)

Não é que seja uma falácia, apenas fornece pouca informação. Não dá para tirar grandes conclusões do valor de uma média mensal de um ano específico. Foi um mês com grande variabilidade. Algo que é típico dos meses de transição. Outubro, maio ou abril também podem apresentar grandes diferenças internas. Aqui, no mês de junho, tive uma diferença de quase 16ºC entre o dia mais frio e o dia mais quente. Mas no ano passado o mês de outubro foi ainda mais extremado. Chegou a registar, em alguns locais, dias com temperatura média diária superior a 20ºC e inferior 5ºC. Dias de verão pleno e dias de inverno.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Máximas de ontem na rede do IPMA: 






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2020 às 15:05)

Temperaturas máximas de respeito, ainda por cima na primeira semana de Julho.

ora então vamos lá rever:

*+41,9ºC *Portel
*+41,5ºC *Avis, Benavila
*+41,2ºC *Coruche
*+41,2ºC *Nelas
*+41,0ºC *Tomar


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 15:42)

Tenho quase a certeza que esse valor de Vilar Seco, Nelas está errado.
A estação é num alto a 450/460m de altitude, a mais altitude até que a estação de Nelas, e até fins de Maio registava dados muito próximos(ligeiramente mais frios) dos da estação de Nelas, depois em inícios de Junho teve uns dias em que teve máximas 5ºC mais quentes que a estação de Nelas, pelo que decidiraram e bem retirá-la do mapa,

Agora voltou mas com o mesmo problema, ontem teve uma máxima 3.5ºC acima do valor de Nelas, simplesmente impossível, aposto que nem em Caldas da Felgueira a 170m de altitude, no vale do Mondego, se atingiu essa temperatura.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2020 às 16:08)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho quase a certeza que esse valor de Vilar Seco, Nelas está errado.
> A estação é num alto a 450/460m de altitude, a mais altitude até que a estação de Nelas, e até fins de Maio registava dados muito próximos(ligeiramente mais frios) dos da estação de Nelas, depois em inícios de Junho teve uns dias em que teve máximas 5ºC mais quentes que a estação de Nelas, pelo que decidiraram e bem retirá-la do mapa,
> 
> Agora voltou mas com o mesmo problema, ontem teve uma máxima 3.5ºC acima do valor de Nelas, simplesmente impossível, aposto que nem em Caldas da Felgueira a 170m de altitude, no vale do Mondego, se atingiu essa temperatura.



Eu também achei o valor muito alto, mas como não conheço o terreno nem a zona envolvente e além disso sendo uma estação IPMA ou em parceria com o IPMA, damos-lhe o beneficio da dúvida?


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2020 às 16:10)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho quase a certeza que esse valor de Vilar Seco, Nelas está errado.
> A estação *é num alto a 450/460m* de altitude, a mais altitude até que a estação de Nelas, e até fins de Maio registava dados muito próximos(ligeiramente mais frios) dos da estação de Nelas, depois em inícios de Junho teve uns dias em que teve máximas 5ºC mais quentes que a estação de Nelas, pelo que decidiraram e bem retirá-la do mapa,
> 
> Agora voltou mas com o mesmo problema, ontem teve uma máxima 3.5ºC acima do valor de Nelas, simplesmente impossível, aposto que nem em Caldas da Felgueira a 170m de altitude, no vale do Mondego, se atingiu essa temperatura.




Não conheco a zona, mas pela descrição parece, de facto, estár um pouco elevado com 41.2ºc  






Mais quente que no Pinhão, que fica numa mais zona baixa e abrigada e já bem conhecida por ser um autêntico "forno" no Verão ...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2020 às 19:43)

Aproveitando que o IPMA lançou os dados históricos de junho, fiz a caracterização do primeiro semestre deste ano. Acho que todos temos noção que foi quente e seco, mas embora tenha sido bastante seco, andou longe dos valores mais baixos de sempre. Já a temperatura média foi a 4ª mais alta desde 1931 (depois de 2017, 1997 e 2011) - e a máxima a 3ª mais alta (depois de 2017 e 2015)... Nota-se bem a tendência de aquecimento, especialmente desde meados da década de 90


----------



## Toby (6 Jul 2020 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

De 01/07 a 06/07 na mesma hora.
Mesmo que os máximos não estejam completos, é possível ver as zonas e mudanças durante os dias.
Com as cores, é mais bonito


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2020 às 09:37)

Temperaturas máximas ontem dia 6 de Julho:






Destaques:

*+42,4ºC* Portel
*+42,0ºC* Elvas
*+42,0ºC* Mértola
*+41,8ºC* Reguengos
*+41,7ºC* Alcoutim
*+41,6ºC* Viana do Alentejo
*+41,6ºC* Amareleja


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jul 2020 às 11:33)

Esses 21 ° da estação de Viana do castelo . É  certo que mesmo junto à praia estava bem menos quente , mas não sei se a estação não estará com problemas , já não seria a primeira vez .
Só sei que ontem às 6 da tarde assava - se com 34 ° c no centro de Viana .


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jul 2020 às 11:37)

Crazyrain disse:


> Esses 21 ° da estação de Viana do castelo . É  certo que mesmo junto à praia estava bem menos quente , mas não sei se a estação não estará com problemas , já não seria a primeira vez .
> Só sei que ontem às 6 da tarde assava - se com 34 ° c no centro de Viana .


A estação de Viana do Castelo está realmente com problemas, tanto que não reporta dados há uns dias - esses 21 ºC são de Esposende


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2020 às 15:05)

Ano meteorológico estranho... não choveu quando deveria e a Primavera acabou por «salvar» o Algarve. Nos últimos 15 anos houve uma queda brutal das precipitações no Inverno e um ligeiro aumento na Primavera, que mesmo assim não compensa a quebra invernal.

Dados até ao final de Maio:

Cacela: 371 mm
Junqueira: 412 mm
Tavira: 380 mm
Alte: 494 mm
Aljezur: 459 mm
Portimão: 461 mm

Os valores foram inflacionados por um evento no mês de Dezembro que trouxe mais precipitação às serras que ao litoral. São valores razoáveis, de um ano ligeiramente seco, o pior é o défice dos anos secos da década.

No Algarve o ideal é quando chove entre meados de Outubro e meados de Março, quando os dias são mais pequenos e frescos. A partir de Março os dias são maiores e mais quentes, a evapotranspiração muito maior e há menos absorção de água pelos solos. Por isso um Outuno seco ou um Inverno tem logo um enorme impacto, mesmo que a Primavera seja húmida.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2020 às 09:46)

Calor de ontem, Máximas:


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2020 às 09:25)

Máximas de ontem na rede do IPMA:






Notáveis as temperaturas máximas de ontem em todo o País mas eu destacaria ( pela sua raridade ) aqui no Porto, com duas estações a aproximarem-se dos 40ºc.

Pedras Rubras  *37ºc* , S.Gens *39.1º*c e Massarelos *39.3ºc*  , isto é imenso calor para esta zona, a lestada foi implacável. 

De resto, Santarem/Fonte Boa  a liderar com  uns incríveis *43.9ºc* , logo seguida por Tomar/Valdonas com *43.7ºc* e Alvega com *43.0ºc*


----------



## Thomar (18 Jul 2020 às 11:09)

Snifa disse:


> Máximas de ontem na rede do IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Também impressionantes os registos no distrito de Leiria, Coimbra e Viseu. *Santa Comba Dão +43ºC!




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2020 às 11:31)

Thomar disse:


> Também impressionantes os registos no distrito de Leiria, Coimbra e Viseu. *Santa Comba Dão +43ºC!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Como já foi dito aqui, essa estação levanta algumas dúvidas... Essa região do Mondego é de facto muito quente, no dia 22/junho tive de ir a Tábua e quando passei na zona de Oliveira do Mondego penso que o termómetro do carro foi aos 39,5ºC e a estação do IPMA foi aos 39,6ºC, mas também sabemos que do termómetro do carro a uma estação meteorológica certificada ainda vai alguma _distância_.

Ainda assim, apenas digo que levanta dúvidas, não posso afirmar com certeza de que os valores estejam errados


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2020 às 12:45)

Eu também não descarto por completo o valor de Santa Comba Dão e de Vilar Seco, mas continuo a achar extremamente suspeitos esse valores, ontem a estação amadora de Couto do Mosteiro, 1km a Norte de Santa Comba, registou 39.6ºC de máxima:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO1/graph/2020-07-17/2020-07-17/daily

Os 38.4ºC de Viseu são novo máximo anual!!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 11:59)

O litoral Sul registou ontem máximas bem altas, 38 ºC em Faro, 39,9 ºC em VRSA, 40,8 ºC em Castro Marim, 40,7 ºC em Aljezur, 39,2 ºC na Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 18:30)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ticias/textos/Resumo_Clima_1Semestre2020.html

« 2020-07-27 (IPMA)

*Resumo Climático -  1.º Semestre - Janeiro-Junho de 2020*

Encontra-se disponível para consulta o Resumo Climatológico relativo ao primeiro semestre de 2020 (janeiro a junho).






*GLOBO e EUROPA*

O primeiro semestre de 2020 foi o 2ª mais quente do planeta, com anomalia da temperatura média do ar de +1.07 °C, depois do semestre de 2016, com anomalia de +1.12 ° C (dados NASA/NOAA).

De acordo com os dados do Copernicus Climate Change Service na Europa o primeiro semestre de 2020 foi o mais quente de sempre, com uma anomalia da temperatura de + 1.73 °C (Figura 2).

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*

O primeiro semestre em Portugal continental foi muito quente e seco (Figura 4).

Destacamos ainda:


Tempo extremamente quente em fevereiro: o mais quente desde 1931; nos dias 23 e 24 foram foram ultrapassados os maiores valores da temperatura máxima do ar para o mês de fevereiro em cerca de 40% das estações meteorológicas da rede IPMA;
Tempo extremamente quente em maio: o mais quente desde 1931 (igual a 2011); ocorrência de uma onda de calor, em grande parte do território de Portugal continental, entre 17 e 31 maio, a qual pode ser considerada como uma das mais longas e com maior extensão territorial para o mês de maio (nas estações de Montalegre, Bragança, Vila Real/cidade, Benavila, Mértola, Lisboa/I.G foi mesmo a onda de calor com maior duração desde 1950);
Situação de seca meteorológica nas regiões a sul do Tejo, sendo de realçar as regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com diminuição da sua intensidade a partir de abril.


Resumo Climático primeiro semestre 2020





 »


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2020 às 19:02)

E provavelmente o Julho mais quente desde 1931, veremos se confirma, nisso é que somos fortes.


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2020 às 19:21)

O julho mais quente e até o mês mais quente desde 1931, pelo menos em algumas estações.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2020 às 19:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ticias/textos/Resumo_Clima_1Semestre2020.html
> 
> « 2020-07-27 (IPMA)
> 
> ...


Eu já me tinha antecipado  


N_Fig disse:


> Aproveitando que o IPMA lançou os dados históricos de junho, fiz a caracterização do primeiro semestre deste ano. Acho que todos temos noção que foi quente e seco, mas embora tenha sido bastante seco, andou longe dos valores mais baixos de sempre. Já a temperatura média foi a 4ª mais alta desde 1931 (depois de 2017, 1997 e 2011) - e a máxima a 3ª mais alta (depois de 2017 e 2015)... Nota-se bem a tendência de aquecimento, especialmente desde meados da década de 90


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2020 às 13:15)

*Máximas de ontem (dia 1 de Agosto no Algarve):*

*IPMA
*
Sagres 25.5ºC
Aljezur  27.8ºC
Fóia 28.4ºC
Faro (Aeroporto) 31.8ºC
Olhão (EPPO) 31.9ºC
Alcoutim, Martim Longo 36.8ºC
Portimão (Praia da Rocha) 36.8ºC
Portimão (Aeródromo) 37.1ºC
Albufeira 38.0ºC
Tavira 38.2ºC
_VRSA_ 38.3ºC
_Castro Marim_ 40.1ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2020 às 14:57)

Não só deve ter sido o mês de Julho mais quente, como a média das Máximas poderá ter sido a mais quente registada num mês.
Aguardemos pelo relatório oficial.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2020 às 15:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não só deve ter sido o mês de Julho mais quente, como a média das Máximas poderá ter sido a mais quente registada num mês.
> Aguardemos pelo relatório oficial.


Verdade, mas mais facilmente teria acontecido o contrário, de ter a média das máximas mais alta mas a média não ser a mais alta


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2020 às 17:02)

Saiu o boletim de julho, não só foi o julho mais quente de sempre, cerca de 0,4 ºC do antigo recorde de 1989, como com 25,08 ºC igualou agosto de 2003 como o mês mais quente de sempre...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 17:09)

*Boletim Climatológico de Julho de 2020

Julho de 2020 foi o mais quente desde 1931.* O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 25.08°C, foi muito superior ao normal (1971-2000) com uma anomalia de +2.91°C. O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 33.34°C, foi o mais alto desde 1931, com uma anomalia de +4.61°C. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 16.83°C, com uma anomalia de +1.21°C, foi o 5º mais alto desde 1931, (mais altos em 1989, 1990, 2006 e 1949).
Este mês extremamente quente de julho contribuiu para que o período de janeiro a julho de 2020 fosse o mais quente dos últimos 90 anos (desde 1931). Os 3 períodos janeiro- julho mais quentes:

janeiro- julho 2020: temperatura média, 15.96 °C, + 1.51 °C/normal
janeiro- julho 2017: temperatura média, 15.90 °C, + 1.44 °C/normal
janeiro- julho 1997: temperatura média, 15.77 °C, + 1.31 °C/normal
_______
Sem novidades!
Bastante seco também, mas em grande parte do território isso é normal. No entanto, no Litoral Norte as médias rondam os 30mm, mas este ano não choveu nada.
Localmente houve anomalias positivas devido ao evento das trovoadas ocorrido nos dias 20 e 21.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2020 às 17:23)

joralentejano disse:


> *Boletim Climatológico de Julho de 2020
> 
> Julho de 2020 foi o mais quente desde 1931.* O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 25.08°C, foi muito superior ao normal (1971-2000) com uma anomalia de +2.91°C. O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 33.34°C, foi o mais alto desde 1931, com uma anomalia de +4.61°C. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 16.83°C, com uma anomalia de +1.21°C, foi o 5º mais alto desde 1931, (mais altos em 1989, 1990, 2006 e 1949).
> Este mês extremamente quente de julho contribuiu para que o período de janeiro a julho de 2020 fosse o mais quente dos últimos 90 anos (desde 1931). Os 3 períodos janeiro- julho mais quentes:
> ...



Parece-me que a tabela do PDSI da página 14 está errado. A ver se alguém do IPMA vê esta mensagem para corrigirem


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2020 às 17:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece-me que a tabela do PDSI da página 14 está errado. A ver se alguém do IPMA vê esta mensagem para corrigirem


Sim, aparentemente os valores estão trocados.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2020 às 18:39)

@RedeMeteo   ainda achas que o mês foi normal?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Ago 2020 às 23:21)

Esta era uma 'aposta' bastante segura. Aqui em Viseu foi um mês infernal no que à temperatura diz respeito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2020 às 21:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece-me que a tabela do PDSI da página 14 está errado. A ver se alguém do IPMA vê esta mensagem para corrigirem





joralentejano disse:


> Sim, aparentemente os valores estão trocados.



E lá corrigiram


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2020 às 17:47)

O IPMA lançou os dados históricos de julho, esta década foi a 2ª mais quente para este mês, mas a média da temperatura máxima foi a mais alta. Em relação à precipitação, a média 1971-00 de 13,8 mm é estupidamente alta, mais de 70% dos valores foram inferiores a isso e a mediana é de apenas 7,4 mm, a média foi muito puxada para cima por julhos extremamente chuvosos como 1988 e 200 Em termos de período janeiro-julho, 2020 está a ser o mais quente de sempre, como o IPMA também já disse, sendo que o valor da temepratura máxima é o 2º mais alto e o da temperatura mínima é o 6º mais alto.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2020 às 17:27)

Saiu o resumo de agosto, diz que foram batidos recordes de temperatura mínima e de precipitação diária, mas não diz quais as estações. De resto foi um mês quentito, mas nada do outro mundo, e com precipitação normal. O período janeiro-agosto continua a ser o mais quente de sempre...


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2020 às 17:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o resumo de agosto, diz que foram batidos recordes de temperatura mínima e de precipitação diária, mas não diz quais as estações. De resto foi um mês quentito, mas nada do outro mundo, e com precipitação normal. O período janeiro-agosto continua a ser o mais quente de sempre...


Quentinho só se for na média de 71-2000. Infelizmente a obsoleta média que continuam a usar.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2020 às 17:57)

1337 disse:


> Quentinho só se for na média de 71-2000. Infelizmente a obsoleta média que continuam a usar.


Como sabes, é a média que o IPMA usa... Espera uns dias e em princípio terás médias mais atualizadas


----------



## 1337 (4 Set 2020 às 10:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Como sabes, é a média que o IPMA usa... Espera uns dias e em princípio terás médias mais atualizadas


Pelo IPMA não será de certeza.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2020 às 16:32)

Saiu o boletim de agosto, houve alguns recordes de precipitação no interior, alguns valores de temperatura mínima batidos no fim do mês, mas... Alguém mais reparou que o IPMA é muito incoerente em relação à idade das suas estações? Agora disse que só conta os dados de Viseu e de Bragança desde 2000 (em completo desacordo com a prática anterior), e mesmo em relação a estações em específico já vi várias datas diferentes para o começo da atividade. Pegando na da Figueira (em que reparo mais quando é referida por razões óbvias), neste último boletim diz que é de 2001, mas na lista das estações diz que é de 1999, noutros boletins diz que é de 2000, e no boletim de dezembro de 2009 consegue dizer que é de 1998 quando é referida pela precipitação e umas linhas abaixo falar da temperatura e dizer que é de 2000.  É isso e as normais, há estações que num boletim não têm normais disponíveis, e depois noutro qualquer afinal têm...


1337 disse:


> Pelo IPMA não será de certeza.


Seria por mim, já não dei aqui alguns dados que me foram pedidos? Só que preciso dos valores anuais que o IPMA vai lançando


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 16:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o boletim de agosto, houve alguns recordes de precipitação no interior, alguns valores de temperatura mínima batidos no fim do mês, mas... Alguém mais reparou que o IPMA é muito incoerente em relação à idade das suas estações? Agora disse que só conta os dados de Viseu e de Bragança desde 2000 (em completo desacordo com a prática anterior), e mesmo em relação a estações em específico já vi várias datas diferentes para o começo da atividade. Pegando na da Figueira (em que reparo mais quando é referida por razões óbvias), neste último boletim diz que é de 2001, mas na lista das estações diz que é de 1999, noutros boletins diz que é de 2000, e no boletim de dezembro de 2009 consegue dizer que é de 1998 quando é referida pela precipitação e umas linhas abaixo falar da temperatura e dizer que é de 2000.  É isso e as normais, há estações que num boletim não têm normais disponíveis, e depois noutro qualquer afinal têm...
> 
> Seria por mim, já não dei aqui alguns dados que me foram pedidos? Só que preciso dos valores anuais que o IPMA vai lançando


De Ponte de Lima não me arranjas nada?


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2020 às 17:02)

1337 disse:


> De Ponte de Lima não me arranjas nada?


Há as normais da estação do SNIRH, que eu saiba só para a precipitação. Eles usam uma normal esquisita (1941-1998), mas também podes calcular os dados mês a mês e calcular tu as normais (mas há falhas pelo meio, e alguns valores são interpolações e não o que realmente lá choveu)


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 18:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Há as normais da estação do SNIRH, que eu saiba só para a precipitação. Eles usam uma normal esquisita (1941-1998), mas também podes calcular os dados mês a mês e calcular tu as normais (mas há falhas pelo meio, e alguns valores são interpolações e não o que realmente lá choveu)


Tenho interesse nas temperaturas apenas :/


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2020 às 22:44)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Junho no Algarve: *https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3498-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-991797

Esta um pouco desfasado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2020 às 20:19)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Julho no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3506-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-996489


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2020 às 12:15)

*Setembro 2020| Portugal quente*


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/resumo_clima_setembro.html


----------



## N_Fig (8 Out 2020 às 12:45)

Portanto, o período janeiro-setembro continua a ser o mais quente de sempre... A temperatura máxima é a 2ª mais alta e temperatura mínima é a 8ª mais alta, sendo que a precipitação anda muito abaixo do normal.
Já aquilo a que o IPMA chama de "semestre seco" (o período abril-setembro) foi o 5º mais quente de sempre, com o 3º maior valor da temperatura máxima e a temperatura mínima também andou muito acima do normal. Já em termos de chuva foi normal


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2020 às 22:15)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Agosto de 2020 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3513-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1001247


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 09:36)

*Precipitação acumulada no Arquipélago da Madeira - 18/10/2020
*

*Pico do Areeiro - 118,7mm*
Areeiro - 80,3mm
Bica da Cana - 46,1mm







*Rajada Máxima




*


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2020 às 09:36)

Acumulados de ontem na rede do IPMA:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 10:10)

*Precipitação Acumulada 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental*

*Portalegre - 150,1mm*
Zebreira - 109,5mm
Sabugal, Martim Rei - 106mm






*Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental*

*Fóia - 128,2km/h*
São Pedro do Sul (CIM) - 86,8km/h
Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão - 85,7km/h






*Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Arq. Madeira*

*Ilhas Selvagens - 115,2km/h*
Madeira, Areeiro - 101,5km/h
Madeira , Lombo da Terça - 99,4km/h
*








*


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2020 às 20:25)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro no Algarve* https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3522-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1006199


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2020 às 22:34)

*Precipitação Acumulada 03/11/2020 - Ilha da Madeira*


*146,2mm - Madeira, Areeiro*
*140,2mm* - Madeira, Santo da Serra
*109,0mm* - Madeira, Pico do Areeiro


----------



## N_Fig (6 Nov 2020 às 17:31)

Saiu o boletim de outubro, foi um mês frio e chuvoso, a temperatura mínima foi a 9ª mais baixa de sempre. Não esperava algo assim tão "extremado"


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o boletim de outubro, foi um mês frio e chuvoso, a temperatura mínima foi a 9ª mais baixa de sempre. Não esperava algo assim tão "extremado"


E imagina ser um mês frio numa média mais fria de sempre. Imagino a anomalia para a média de 81-10.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Nov 2020 às 19:09)

1337 disse:


> E imagina ser um mês frio numa média mais fria de sempre. Imagino a anomalia para a média de 81-10.


A anomalia da temperatura média é -1,18 ºC em relação a 1981-10


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2020 às 21:19)

N_Fig disse:


> A anomalia da temperatura média é -1,18 ºC em relação a 1981-10


Obrigado, tens os outros dados sobre a anomalia na máxima e das mínimas?


----------



## N_Fig (6 Nov 2020 às 21:54)

1337 disse:


> Obrigado, tens os outros dados sobre a anomalia na máxima e das mínimas?


Em relação à temperatura máxima, -0,67 ºC. Em relação à temperatura mínima, -1,69 ºC. Os outubros da década de 90 foram bastante frios, e a normal 1971-00 tinham um valor inferior até à de 1961-90


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2020 às 21:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Em relação à temperatura máxima, -0,67 ºC. Em relação à temperatura mínima, -1,69 ºC. Os outubros da década de 90 foram bastante frios, e a normal 1971-00 tinham um valor inferior até à de 1961-90


Exacto, continuo a dizer o mesmo. Não se entende porque continua o nosso IPMA a usar uma média tão antiga quando já há algumas bem mais recentes e realistas.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Nov 2020 às 22:02)

1337 disse:


> Exacto, continuo a dizer o mesmo. Não se entende porque continua o nosso IPMA a usar uma média tão antiga quando já há algumas bem mais recentes e realistas.


Pergunta-lhes


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Nov 2020 às 09:40)

Nota-se muito bem que o mês de outubro foi bem mais frio que o normal, o arvoredo já se está a desfazer da folhagem... muito mais cedo do que o habitual nos últimos anos, pelo menos aqui em Lisboa. Vê-se isso nos lódãos ou nos plátanos, por exemplo.

(Imagem dos finais de outubro)


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2020 às 12:04)

Precipitação acumulada dia 5:






Precipitação acumulada dia 6:





Evolução da água no solo:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2020 às 08:49)

Impressionantes os registos da estação da Covilhã(aeródromo), ontem foram mais 96,7 mm.
O mês segue com uns brutais 193,7 mm.


----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2020 às 09:19)

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 14:01)

Precipitação acumulada dia 24. Destaque para os 59.6mm de Esposende, dos quais cerca de 55mm caíram em 2 horas.





Precipitação acumulada dia 25. Bonito mapa com belos acumulados em todo o território, podia ser sempre assim!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2020 às 18:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Precipitação acumulada dia 24. Destaque para os 59.6mm de Esposende, dos quais cerca de 55mm caíram em 2 horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bacia do Tejo praticamente saturada:


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

Resumo do mês de Novembro para a estação de Parque de Santa Iria:


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 17:00)

Já saiu o balanço hídrico até dia 30 da AEMET.

A metade ocidental da província de Huelva está acima da média e já deve ter feito a média do último trimestre do ano, que ronda os 250 mm. A situação não deve ser muito diferente nas áreas adjacentes dos concelhos de VRSA, Castro Marim e Alcoutim. 

A estação de Cacela em Outubro acumulou cerca de 81 mm, sendo que nesse mês choveu bem mais a norte, na serra, nos concelhos de Alcoutim, Tavira e Castro Marim. Portanto com o acumulado de Novembro a ultrapassar certamente os 100 mm ainda dependerá de Dezembro para fazer a média do trimestre. 

O Algarve central neste momento já deve ter ultrapassado a média com o evento localizado do final de Novembro. 

O ano civil caminha para acabar aproximadamente na média no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2020 às 20:28)

*Resumo climatológico do mês de Outubro de 2020 no Algarve*: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3550-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-1021875


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2020 às 15:28)

Boletim do mês de Novembro acabado de sair. Bom ver o Sul finalmente sair da constante seca. Contudo, litoral norte a precisar de equilibrar a pluviosidade, provavelmente garantido neste mês.

Alguns highlights:

O mês de novembro, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como *muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar* e normal em relação à precipitação. (...) *2º mais quente desde 2000.*
(...) valores médios da temperatura máxima do ar, no continente, nos dias 2, 15 e de 17 a 20 superiores a 20°C, destacando-se o dia 19 com um desvio de 6.6 °C.
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em novembro, *109.4 mm, foi igual ao valor normal 1971- 2000 *(É o que se diz, acertar em cheio).


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 16:21)

Mês bastante quente... Temos tido muitos assim, este ano. Quando à precipitação deve haver algum erro, com tantas queixas que tenho visto a Sul, só se entraram lágrimas nos pluviómetro de tanto choro que houve


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2020 às 16:36)

*Acumulados superiores a 40 mm em 24 h*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2020 às 23:57)

Boas pessoal,

Comecei a trabalhar num projeto de _Season Arrival_ em Portugal, é ainda work in progress. Baseia-se no conceito de divisão das estações por intervalos de temperatura. Por enquanto, não sei se os moderadores se importam que coloque aqui ou que abra um tópico noutro local, fica a seguinte imagem. Legenda é (DIA/MÊS).






Achei este conceito interessante, a ideia original é dos nórdicos, por isso eu baseei-me no mapa Sueco. É uma boa forma de intrepertar a duração das estações nas diferentes regiões, bem como quais as primeiras em que acontece a troca. Como podem ver, apenas Lisboa, Setúbal e Faro ainda não entraram no Inverno de acordo com os critérios.

Irei explicar os critérios da chegada de cada estação mais em detalhe quando finalizar os dados. Tentei colocar os círculos o mais certo nas capitais de distrito, peço desculpa se a minha mira falhou em algumas


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2020 às 08:37)

Uma ideia interessante. Claro que os critérios serão bem distintos dos que são usados no resto da Europa, particularmente nos países do norte, como a Suécia. Aguardemos mais desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2020 às 13:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Comecei a trabalhar num projeto de _Season Arrival_ em Portugal, é ainda work in progress. Baseia-se no conceito de divisão das estações por intervalos de temperatura. Por enquanto, não sei se os moderadores se importam que coloque aqui ou que abra um tópico noutro local, fica a seguinte imagem. Legenda é (DIA/MÊS).
> 
> ...




Bom dia,

Vejo que também estás a trabalhar na ESRI?
Estou com uma versão "LEARN", em Janeiro estou a pensar em obter a versão pessoal, que não é muito cara.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2020 às 15:40)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Vejo que também estás a trabalhar na ESRI?
> Estou com uma versão "LEARN", em Janeiro estou a pensar em obter a versão pessoal, que não é muito cara.


Não, só tirei o mapa do Portal do Clima!


Dan disse:


> Uma ideia interessante. Claro que os critérios serão bem distintos dos que são usados no resto da Europa, particularmente nos países do norte, como a Suécia. Aguardemos mais desenvolvimentos.


Sim, os 0ºC e 10ºC não fazem sentido nestas latitudes, daí que tive que fazer uma análise de dados e comparativa. E, caso não tenham percebido, é um projetor amador.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2020 às 08:29)

Grande rega ontem em Lamas de Mouro com o valor mais alto da rede do IPMA: *109.2 mm *

Cerca de *285,5 mm* em 11 dias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2020 às 11:31)

Assim estavam os solos portugueses hoje em relação à quantidade de água:





A situação este ano nesta altura está bem melhor que em anos anteriores, como 2019 ou 2018, e tendo em conta que estamos no Inverno, seriam precisos muitos dias de tempo seco para a situação ficar grave. Assim sendo, venha o anticiclone, mas desde que não seja por muito tempo!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2020 às 23:46)

Situação mais animadora na bacia do Sado, felizmente.
Estava bastante dramático.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2020 às 01:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Comecei a trabalhar num projeto de _Season Arrival_ em Portugal, é ainda work in progress. Baseia-se no conceito de divisão das estações por intervalos de temperatura. Por enquanto, não sei se os moderadores se importam que coloque aqui ou que abra um tópico noutro local, fica a seguinte imagem. Legenda é (DIA/MÊS).
> 
> ...



_Season Arrival Project - Portugal - 2020_
*Projeto amador, não-oficial e em progresso. 
*
Olá a todos de novo, após revisão de dados deixo a tabela correspondente à chegada das Estações durante o ano de 2020, em baixo. Os critérios também já estão estabelecidos, também deixo anexados. Irei abrir um tópico à parte para falar dos critérios e da análise em si, para não _spammar_ este tópico. Apenas indico que se basearam nas normais de 71-00.

Dados de temperatura média obtidos a partir da Monitorização Diária do IPMA. Cito: "Valores apresentados na evolução temporal, não foram alvo do processo de validação final, pelo que devem apenas ser utilizados para efeitos de monitorização."






Conclusões por Estação do Ano:

A *Primavera* de 2020 chegou no início Fevereiro para a maioria das capitais de distrito, podendo-se dizer que se adiantou em 1 mês quanto à divisão trimensal estipulada pela OMM (Março a Maio). Contudo, existe um grande grau de liberdade para a chegada, com Lisboa e Faro começando mais cedo e Viseu em último, somente em Maio. A duração da estação é muito variável geograficamente, sendo a média de 3 meses;
O *Verão* começou na generalidade no final de Maio, perto da data estipulada para o início da temporada de acordo com a divisão mensal da OMM (Junho a Agosto). A data de chegada é extremamente homogénea. Faro, como expectável, é a primeira cidade onde se faz sentir temperaturas médias acima de 12.2ºC, podendo-se considerar que o Verão dura quase 6 meses! Todas tiveram uma média de duração de Verão superior a 4 meses, à exceção de Guarda;
A chegada do *Outono* parece mais heterogénea. O período de Setembro para Outubro parece ser a época de transição, quase 1 mês depois da divisão mensal (Setembro a Novembro). A variabilidade de transição é inferior à Primavera, estando o período de transição entre Agosto e Outubro. À exceção das cidades que ainda não iniciaram o Inverno, esta estação foi na generalidade curta, com uma duração média inferior a 2 meses;
A chegada do *Inverno* também é variável, quase seguindo a variabilidade do Outono. De notar que o Inverno chega primeiro à Guarda, enquanto que outras ainda nem fizeram a transição para o Outono. Apenas Lisboa e Faro aguardam o Inverno. A duração do mesmo ainda está em análise até à chegada da Primavera de 2021, mas já é possível perceber que as cidades do Interior Norte têm-no mais longo do que no litoral. 
Faro e Guarda são cidades com bons constrastes das datas de chegada e duração das Estações. Acho que é autoexplicável, geograficamente. O mesmo para comparação entre interior norte, litoral e sul, quanto à duração e chegada das estações.


----------



## Toby (26 Dez 2020 às 08:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> _Season Arrival Project - Portugal - 2020_
> *Projeto amador, não-oficial e em progresso.
> *
> Olá a todos de novo, após revisão de dados deixo a tabela correspondente à chegada das Estações durante o ano de 2020, em baixo. Os critérios também já estão estabelecidos, também deixo anexados. Irei abrir um tópico à parte para falar dos critérios e da análise em si, para não _spammar_ este tópico. Apenas indico que se basearam nas normais de 71-00.
> ...



Bom dia,

Excelente!
Posso usar o vosso gráfico/tabela no meu projecto de mapa?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2020 às 15:53)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Excelente!
> Posso usar o vosso gráfico/tabela no meu projecto de mapa?


Por enquanto é provisório, mas sim!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> _Season Arrival Project - Portugal - 2020_
> *Projeto amador, não-oficial e em progresso.
> *
> Olá a todos de novo, após revisão de dados deixo a tabela correspondente à chegada das Estações durante o ano de 2020, em baixo. Os critérios também já estão estabelecidos, também deixo anexados. Irei abrir um tópico à parte para falar dos critérios e da análise em si, para não _spammar_ este tópico. Apenas indico que se basearam nas normais de 71-00.
> ...


Apenas uma dúvida: os critérios de chegada das estações são os mesmos para, sei lá, Guarda e Faro? É que fiquei com a ideia que sim, e caso tenha entendido bem isso para mim retira bastante interesse à análise - assim Faro vai sempre ter verões "grandes" e a Guarda "pequenos". Mas corrijam-me se estiver errado
Entretanto, 222,7 mm em Porto Moniz ontem, é obra!


----------



## Thomar (26 Dez 2020 às 18:01)




----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2020 às 18:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Apenas uma dúvida: os critérios de chegada das estações são os mesmos para, sei lá, Guarda e Faro? É que fiquei com a ideia que sim, e caso tenha entendido bem isso para mim retira bastante interesse à análise - assim Faro vai sempre ter verões "grandes" e a Guarda "pequenos". Mas corrijam-me se estiver errado
> Entretanto, 222,7 mm em Porto Moniz ontem, é obra!



Essa, é a minha dúvida, porque em Faro a temperatura média usada no Inverno é mais baixa do que a temperatura média no Inverno segundo a normal 71-00. Média em Faro de DJF é de 12.5ºC, logo abaixo de 12.2ºC nunca chega o Inverno.

Se, em Faro tem um Verão com 6 meses, Bragança irá ter um Inverno com 6 meses. 

Média do Inverno:

Faro 12.5ºC

Bragança 5.7ºC

Ora, se é utilizada uma média abaixo de 12.2ºC no Inverno, daí o Inverno ter chegado à mesma a 19 de Outubro. 

Tem que ser utilizada a normal de cada estação, na meteorologia não se pode generalizar-se os dados, senão perde-se toda a credibilidade. Porque, cada região é diferente da outra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa, é a minha dúvida, porque em Faro a temperatura média usada no Inverno é mais baixa do que a temperatura média no Inverno segundo a normal 71-00. Média em Faro de DJF é de 12.5ºC, logo abaixo de 12.2ºC nunca chega o Inverno.
> 
> Se, em Faro tem um Verão com 6 meses, Bragança irá ter um Inverno com 6 meses.
> 
> ...



O objetivo da data de chegada de cada Estação não é em termos de região, somente de temperatura. Por comparação, a cidade de Malmo na ponta sul da Suécia também tem uma média de Inverno superior ao critério de 0ºC do instituto meteorológico deles, sendo recorrente não chegar o Inverno, isto aliado ao aquecimento global só inflaciona mais. Por exemplo, este ano, grande parte do Sul nem sequer transitou para Inverno.

Apenas a média de Janeiro baixa dos 12ºC em Faro, sendo o mês mais provável para a chegada do Inverno, de acordo com os critérios. Contudo, a temperatura média de hoje em dia em Janeiro é superior à normal 71-00, pelo que é questionável se se chega mesmo.

É mais que expectável que as regiões Interior Norte tenham invernos mais longos e do Algarve os maiores verões. O facto de haver zonas do país onde uma Estação do Ano "não existe" não pode ser visto como uma falha. E saliento que os critérios são ainda provisórios, mas estes não serão alterados de acordo com a região, pois são critérios nacionais.

Poderia-se fazer uma análise por região e critérios por região, mas acabava por ser redundante pois provavelmente a data de chegada ia ser mais homogénea.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O objetivo da data de chegada de cada Estação não é em termos de região, somente de temperatura. Por comparação, a cidade de Malmo na ponta sul da Suécia também tem uma média de Inverno superior ao critério de 0ºC do instituto meteorológico deles, sendo recorrente não chegar o Inverno, isto aliado ao aquecimento global só inflaciona mais. Por exemplo, este ano, grande parte do Sul nem sequer transitou para Inverno.
> 
> Apenas a média de Janeiro baixa dos 12ºC em Faro, sendo o mês mais provável para a chegada do Inverno, de acordo com os critérios. Contudo, a temperatura média de hoje em dia em Janeiro é superior à normal 71-00, pelo que é questionável se se chega mesmo.
> 
> É mais que expectável que as regiões Interior Norte tenham invernos mais longos e do Algarve os maiores verões. O facto de haver zonas do país onde uma Estação do Ano "não existe" não pode ser visto como uma falha. E saliento que os critérios são ainda provisórios, mas estes não serão alterados de acordo com a região, pois são critérios nacionais.


Obrigado pela explicação! Sem querer descurar o enorme trabalho que isso deve ter dado, acho que teria muito mais valor haver valores adequados a cada lugar. Isso de ter estações mais curtas ou mais compridas devia ter menos que ver com as temperaturas absolutas e sim com a sua variação. Tens locais da Sibéria onde agosto é bem mais frio que junho, e já claramente um mês de "outono". Por outro lado, em cabos/ilhas com forte influência marítima, setembro pode ser o mês mais quente do ano. É que claro que a Guarda tem quase sempre temperaturas mais baixas que Faro, mas isso já eu sei, mais valor teria verificar-se que nas regiões do interior setembro é mais frio que junho, e o contrário acontece no litoral (isto em geral, claro)


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 09:09)

Apenas 5 estações acima dos 5ºC e acredito que há mais abaixo dos 0ºC do que acima. É capaz de ser a manhã mais fria do ano!


----------



## Santofsky (27 Dez 2020 às 14:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação! Sem querer descurar o enorme trabalho que isso deve ter dado, acho que teria muito mais valor haver valores adequados a cada lugar. Isso de ter estações mais curtas ou mais compridas devia ter menos que ver com as temperaturas absolutas e sim com a sua variação. Tens locais da Sibéria onde agosto é bem mais frio que junho, e já claramente um mês de "outono". Por outro lado, em cabos/ilhas com forte influência marítima, setembro pode ser o mês mais quente do ano. É que claro que a Guarda tem quase sempre temperaturas mais baixas que Faro, mas isso já eu sei, mais valor teria verificar-se que *nas regiões do interior setembro é mais frio que junho, e o contrário acontece no litoral* (isto em geral, claro)



Junho e setembro são praticamente iguais em termos de temperaturas em qualquer local, com a média das máximas a rondar os 25-26°C e das mínimas os 13-14°C. A média da precipitação é que já é maior em setembro do que em junho. O mesmo critério se aplica para os meses de maio e outubro que também têm temperaturas semelhantes em qualquer local (média das máximas de 20-21°C e mínimas de 10-11°C), mas com a média da precipitação a ser maior em outubro do que em maio...


----------



## Santofsky (27 Dez 2020 às 15:03)

No que diz respeito às máximas acima dos 30°C estas são completamente banais em grande parte do território no período junho-setembro, talvez com exceção do litoral norte e do litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa. Máximas abaixo desse valor são já consideradas um pouco abaixo do normal para grande parte do território, excetuando as regiões anteriormente referidas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2020 às 15:55)

Santofsky disse:


> No que diz respeito às máximas acima dos 30°C estas são completamente banais em grande parte do território no período junho-setembro, talvez com exceção do litoral norte e do litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa. Máximas abaixo desse valor são já consideradas um pouco abaixo do normal para grande parte do território, excetuando as regiões anteriormente referidas...


Na realidade máximas abaixo dos 30°C no verão são bastante normais em toda a costa ocidental. Lisboa, por exemplo, até tem uma média de temperaturas máximas inferior a 30°C nos meses de julho e agosto.


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

frederico disse:


> Agora, os dados para o Inverno, da estação de Cacela. Por extrapolação de dados, vou estimar a média do Inverno para esta estação em torno dos 240 mm (Dezembro: 110 mm, Janeiro: 70 mm, Fevereiro: 60 mm). As cores servem para salientar os Invernos secos e húmidos.
> 
> *2005/2006*
> 
> ...



Mais um Dezembro seco no sotavento Algarvio, aquele que era o Mes mais humido do ano. Isto deve estar ate agora com 20 mm acumulados, excepto em Monchique e Aljezur. A precipitacao media neste mes Vai cair a pique. De 2005 ate agora houve 11 Invernos secos e 2 chuvosos...


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2020 às 23:11)

Santofsky disse:


> Junho e setembro são praticamente iguais em termos de temperaturas em qualquer local, com a média das máximas a rondar os 25-26°C e das mínimas os 13-14°C. A média da precipitação é que já é maior em setembro do que em junho. O mesmo critério se aplica para os meses de maio e outubro que também têm temperaturas semelhantes em qualquer local (média das máximas de 20-21°C e mínimas de 10-11°C), mas com a média da precipitação a ser maior em outubro do que em maio...


Afinal estava enganado, o que me lembro de ter visto devia ser das normais 1981-10, em que junho era bem mais quente, e que entretanto deixaram de estar disponíveis. Mesmo assim, no interior junho e setembro têm temperaturas praticamente iguais, enquanto que no litoral setembro é em geral mais quente, e num lugar com influência marítima extrema como é o Cabo Carvoeiro, setembro é mais quente que julho, até! A tendência não é tão grande como eu quis fazer parecer, mas está lá


Santofsky disse:


> No que diz respeito às máximas acima dos 30°C estas são completamente banais em grande parte do território no período junho-setembro, talvez com exceção do litoral norte e do litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa. Máximas abaixo desse valor são já consideradas um pouco abaixo do normal para grande parte do território, excetuando as regiões anteriormente referidas...


Isto é uma generalização pouco verdadeira... Faro por exemplo não tem um único mês com média das máximas acima de 30 ºC, e tem em média "apenas" 28,4 dias com máximas dessas de junho a setembro, o que nem a 25% dos dias corresponde


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 10:37)

Temperaturas mínimas de ontem.

Carrazêda de Ansiães: *-5,2ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* -5,1ºC*
Coruche: *-4,7ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

Não sei se alguém reparou, mas o IPMA fez um mini-relatório sobre o frio persistente das últimas semanas, e depois acrescentou um artigo sobre aqueles que supostamente foram os maiores episódios de frio persistente desde 2000 - digo supostamente, porque dos 3 meses mais frios desde então (dezembro de 2001 e os fevereiros de 2005 e 2012), todos eles com temperaturas persistentemente baixas, o IPMA não falou de nenhum


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2021 às 14:08)

O Boletim de Dezembro já saiu.

*O mês de dezembro, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como frio em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação.
*
No que diz respeito à temperatura, foi ligeiramente abaixo da média devido aos dias frios do final do mês. No entanto, durante o período em que houve precipitação, a temperatura era bem amena para o mês em questão.
Em relação à precipitação, no resumo dizem que foi normal em relação à precipitação, mas afinal foi ligeiramente inferior à media. Assimetria entre o Norte e o Sul bastante significativa.

*O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em dezembro, 123.8 mm, foi ligeiramente inferior ao normal 1971-2000, -20.3 mm. 

O maior valor mensal da quantidade de precipitação em dezembro foi registado na estação meteorológica de V. Nova de Cerveira, 535.4 mm, e o menor valor na estação meteorológica de Tavira 18.9 mm. *

Distribuição espacial da seca. De uma forma generalizada, os primeiros 3 meses do ano hidrológico não foram nada maus em relação à precipitação.


----------

